# Really Upset, Cant Stop Crying *rant*



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I promised I would keep you updated on my application to rescue Momma. Well last night I got a weird email from the rescue asking if either my husband or I had ever lived at a certain address, I said my husband grew up at said address but I never lived there and we both moved to where we are now in January. Well this morning I woke up and got an email from a different email address saying that "because of my husbands violent criminal history they cannot place a dog with me". I was stunned. My husband does NOT have a violent criminal history. He has never hurt anyone and his legal background is clean of any violent crimes. So I check google and sure enough there were 2 online news articles covering when he had a nervous breakdown like 4 years ago. He was treated for depression and a suicide attempt but no charges are on his record and initial charges were dropped.

The court has everything on him from speeding tickets to any fines hes ever had to pay for any nonsense and he has absolutely NO violence on his record, this entire incident only exists now through an outdated online news article that should have been erased when the charges were dropped (he has since called the paper and will be raising absolute **** with them about having this available when he has no charges on his record for anything whatsoever). I wrote them back explaining this and confronting them for using google, an unreliable search engine and not a formal background checking service, to base their decision on. Its not fair and I feel it was shady and here's why.

Their application process has 2 pages with different requirements. One was updated and the other is older, of the two I cannot tell which but it says you have to be 24 to rescue on one of them which is why I put my husband as co-applicant not just my spouse because hes 25 and I am 23. 

Secondly, there is no mention of a formal background check, informal background check, anything of the sort. They say that the following will be checked:

1. Vet Reference
2. Personal Reference

That's it! If they were going to do a background check they should have let us participate in a formal one done through a secuirty company or legal company, not GOOGLE! Its unprofessional. Heck I would've paid for it to save them the expense! $30-60 bucks is nothing to me if it would've guaranteed them the truth about my husband and I and not some poorly written article that has outdated and erroneous information! I would've been able to take being turned down with dignity and pride if it were on fair ground like if they wanted me to own a home or have a fence or if I had a buncha rugrats crawling around but they have incorrect information and are probably going to ignore anything and everything I say! They haven't even done my vet or personal references they just googled me and my husbands names! Do you guys think this is fair? Have you heard of a rescue doing something like this?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just don't know what to say. I am sorry that this happened, and I agree that a google search wasn't the best way to screen you. Eventually, you will come to think that perhaps it is for the best. Go back to plan A...puppy. For now just go cuddle Bella.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I just don't know what to say. I am sorry that this happened, and I agree that a google search wasn't the best way to screen you. Eventually, you will come to think that perhaps it is for the best. Go back to plan A...puppy. For now just go cuddle Bella.


You're probably right, Sylie :crying: I am sure Bella will cheer me up, I just really had my heart set on Momma. I shouldn't have tho, I shoulda waited to really like her until the adoption went through. *smacks self*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am speechless too ! I never would expect a rescue to do a background check with google ! I never would expect a rescue to do a background at all besides checking your vet and your references. And then you wonder why people are going to byb and pet stores to get their dogs, just saying ! Why would I want to go to such an invasion of privacy to adopt a dog when I can go to the store and buy it, no questions asked ?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> You're probably right, Sylie :crying: I am sure Bella will cheer me up, I just really had my heart set on Momma. I shouldn't have tho, I shoulda waited to really like her until the adoption went through. *smacks self*


You know what ? If you are really set to adopt a rescue, forget the rescue organizations and go to the pound. I don't think they will check your background through Google. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Elizabeth, my heart is simply breaking for you! I know you have other wonderful avenues of finding the perfect Malt, but I find it quite absurd that your husbands health issue from 4 years ago would be the sole reason for disqualifying you for this adoption. I completely agree that Google is FAR from a quality background investigation source (SMH). I would think that they would at least want to give your family the opportunity to explain (even though you shouldn't have needed to) and offer additional references (professional & personal) to show a stable and loving home environment. After all, fluffs can be a priceless comfort to those who have/had depressive issues. Anyway, what truly matters is that you and your husband hold you heads high and keep moving forward. Please do not allow one rescue organization to bring you down. I pray you will find comfort in knowing that ones history does not in every case have to dictate their future. True character is built from falling down and learning to get back up. Blessings to you both (and Momma) always.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Janine and Bridget for being supportive as well, yeah its a rough day today with all of this happening. I just didn't think they were going to act this way. I am shocked, my husband is stunned and upset, and anyone I tell the story to is in disbelief. Everyone knows my husband is a loving, goofy, thoughtful, and caring person so to hear this news is like a slap in the face. I won't be discouraged, I still wanna get us a furbaby but I will be honest I am terrified to go through another rescue for the fear of another heartbreak.

If the local pound has any malts I will check em out tho. Janine had brought up the idea and I believe our Dog Warden places pups up on Petfinder. I wanna thank you guys for being there for me =].


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I tried to adopt a little Yorkist on Petfinder before I got Hardy. I had references , no children at home, home all day, fenced in yard, and I've had Yorkies before. They didn't turn me down , they just didn't respond to my Email. When they finally did the little Yorkie was already adopted. My son has depression and it is an illness not something to be discriminated against! Google is no place for a background check I totally agree. I was like you I really wanted little PB&J. I'm glad that I got Hardy now but I bought him from a breeder, not a rescue. It was their lost because I am a good fur baby mom!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Elisabeth, this is ridiculous; I question if this rescue org had the right to go into invasive search on your husband without your permission. You can't even do a credit check on people without their permission. 

What's more, they give dogs to convicted felons in jail for training...if they do that, then why couldn't they let someone without a record adopt a dog? If it were me, I think I'd contact them and suggest you will order an investigation on their procedures...that might change their minds.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elizabeth - I'm so very sorry that this happened to you and your husband. :smcry: I know you were hoping the rescue route would work out. Unfortunately in this day and age, Google and the internet is the first place everyone goes to check out people for everything -- education, dates, job applicants, house references, etc. It's free and fast and often has erroneous info but that's what has become common practice. That's why I warn my DS never to put anything onto social media that he wouldn't want a prospective employer, or even a date, to see. And the worst thing about the internet as you mentioned is that stuff stays out there. I know there was a breeder with her reputation ruined from false accusations that were later cleared in a court of law, but the articles are still on line.
I can't blame rescues for doing a lot of checking, after all many of the dogs got there because of abuse or neglect -- I'm sure you wouldn't want a child or a pet placed in a dangerous atmosphere and since rescues are very short on money these days with so many rescues out there, this may be their "free" way of checking on people. But I do think that you need to really give your side of the story and explain things. Maybe they will have a change of heart. If not, it isn't meant to be. This world of the internet can be a blessing or a curse. I'm so sorry that you were unjustly treated in this case. There are other avenues to get your future Maltese like the shelters or breeders. Don't give up your dream.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Claire, I believe I will. I already filed a report with the Better Business Bureau of Alabama (where their rescue is centered) and I have a friend who's an attorney specializing in criminal court so I am going to consult him and ask if they can do what they did legally. I plan on not letting this go down quietly, all due respect to the dogs they are rescuing, but this is discrimination and shady practices. I have both links to their adoption guidelines saved and have read over them many times and NEITHER lists a background check. I am going to be emailing them again tonight if they don't write me back by about 8:00pm EST, the time they wrote me last night, letting them know that I will be taking steps to complain about their adoption program.

In all of this I just keep thinking of sweet lil Momma and how she could be well on her way to a wonderful loving home with two people who would spoil her rotten if it weren't for the humans running the rescue.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Elizabeth - I'm so very sorry that this happened to you and your husband. :smcry: I know you were hoping the rescue route would work out. Unfortunately in this day and age, Google and the internet is the first place everyone goes to check out people for everything -- education, dates, job applicants, house references, etc. It's free and fast and often has erroneous info but that's what has become common practice. That's why I warn my DS never to put anything onto social media that he wouldn't want a prospective employer, or even a date, to see. And the worst thing about the internet as you mentioned is that stuff stays out there. I know there was a breeder with her reputation ruined from false accusations that were later cleared in a court of law, but the articles are still on line.
> I can't blame rescues for doing a lot of checking, after all many of the dogs got there because of abuse or neglect -- I'm sure you wouldn't want a child or a pet placed in a dangerous atmosphere and since rescues are very short on money these days with so many rescues out there, this may be their "free" way of checking on people. But I do think that you need to really give your side of the story and explain things. Maybe they will have a change of heart. If not, it isn't meant to be. This world of the internet can be a blessing or a curse. I'm so sorry that you were unjustly treated in this case. There are other avenues to get your future Maltese like the shelters or breeders. Don't give up your dream.


Thank you, Susan and you know at first I tried to wrap my thoughts around their way of thinking and understood, while furious at their methods, why they would be hesitant. But what angered me was that they never mentioned any of this in their adoption guidelines or contract and when I talked to Terri, a representative of the organization, on the phone she ran through the entire process with me. Told me to call my vet and let em know she'd be calling on monday to get a ref check from them. Nothing was mentioned of a background check or being denied based on what they find so that was strike one for them with me. Strike two was that the email rejecting me came from an email address that wasn't even listed on their site, was signed by no one, no name given, no phone number, no invitation to dispute or explain just a cold no. Strike 2. Then the fact that the information isn't even on his record and therefore their judgement is based on false facts was strike 3 and I was mad.

I typically can accept things ya know? But there are I'd say 3 things that send me from "Nice Liz" to "oh no where did Liz go and who is this Shenaynay person standing in front of me?"

1. Being called out of my name or verbally disrespected.
2. Being falsely accused of anything
3. Being lied to.

But yeah I also mad because I bet they are going to avoid me and what I have to say at all costs, even though I will certainly remain professional if they actually reply back to me. :angry:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just as an FYI - anyone can check on a person via google without their permission. If the information is avaliable on the internet it is not considered an invasion of privacy. Unfortunatly, our media is quick to put up stories but not quick (if at all) to follow up on stories and/or print outcomes. I'm not sure what type of article was there on your husband but I am so sorry that you were not given the opportunity to provide additional information. Please take special care with your husband as he may feel at fault for the loss of Momma and I would hate to see him have a setback. Hugs!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's a shame that they didn't give you a chance. Was it a shelter, or just a "rescue group?" Most rescue groups are amateurs, so to speak--some haven't been around long and are people who think they can help dogs and are just acting by the seat of their pants. I don't know if the BBB would do any good at this point. Although it sure sounds like the rescue group didn't consider you fairly, at least they told you why! I think other groups might have just said "we're still considering all the applicants" or "we think she's found another home." 

What about writing to them and explaining the long ago event and why you think you'd provide an excellent home, and offer to provide additional references.

I know your feelings are very hurt, but if this is just a small rescue group, and if they don't give you another chance, I'd suggest just washing your hands of them. And looking for another rescue group or shelter, because there really are so many dogs out there needing homes!

:grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, I was too late to edit--but may I add--

I went back and looked at the post where you first wrote about this dog. I'm sorry I didn't do that first. Again, I'm sorry that they hurt your feelings so much. I hope they give you another chance--maybe you could offer a home visit in advance.  But please also check with your local animal control shelters and local rescue groups-. I bet if they meet you in person, they will see how great a "parent" you will be.

:grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

mss said:


> I'm sorry that they hurt your feelings so much. I hope they give you another chance--maybe you could offer a home visit in advance.  But please also check with your local animal control shelters and local rescue groups-. I bet if they meet you in person, they will see how great a "parent" you will be.
> 
> :grouphug:


Yes, so true. I'm so sorry this situation may not turn out like you had hoped, but Momma will have a loving home and there's another Malt who needs you more! Hugs!

BTW, it is legal to run a full background check--not just a google search--on anyone without their permission. All you need is a person's full name, and you can order it over the internet. My dad ran one on one of my dates a while back and he came back with a bad criminal record. So there is a positive use for them in some situations.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww Elizabeth, I'm so sorry to hear what's going on! I would try explaining to them what happened and talking with them so they can see that you're a more then suitable mommy for Momma. I know this is beyond frustrating and upset but remember everything happens for a reason. The reason may not seem clear right now but it'll all work out. Remember to keep level headed when speaking with them, I know I allow my emotions to get the best of me sometimes and things don't come out the way I want them to. Send loves and good vibes your way. Please keep us posted. Did they respond yesterday?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Brooke, no they haven't responded at all, they have been completely ignoring me. It's like they are avoiding dealing with me and the fact that what they did was wrong >.< I am going to send some more emails though because they are probably going to be hearing from the bbb.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Elizabeth - I'm so very sorry that this happened to you and your husband. :smcry: I know you were hoping the rescue route would work out. Unfortunately in this day and age, Google and the internet is the first place everyone goes to check out people for everything -- education, dates, job applicants, house references, etc. It's free and fast and often has erroneous info but that's what has become common practice. *That's why I warn my DS never to put anything onto social media that he wouldn't want a prospective employer, or even a date, to see.* And the worst thing about the internet as you mentioned is that stuff stays out there. I know there was a breeder with her reputation ruined from false accusations that were later cleared in a court of law, but the articles are still on line.
> I can't blame rescues for doing a lot of checking, after all many of the dogs got there because of abuse or neglect -- I'm sure you wouldn't want a child or a pet placed in a dangerous atmosphere and since rescues are very short on money these days with so many rescues out there, this may be their "free" way of checking on people. But I do think that you need to really give your side of the story and explain things. Maybe they will have a change of heart. If not, it isn't meant to be. This world of the internet can be a blessing or a curse. I'm so sorry that you were unjustly treated in this case. There are other avenues to get your future Maltese like the shelters or breeders. Don't give up your dream.


That's the best advice you gave me!

I'm so sorry this has happened to you, really. But like Sue says, these days Google is the way to do quick background checks on people. I think that if evrything comes out ok then great. If something iffy comes out, that is the point when people should decide to look further into that matter, and not judge right away. :angry: If there is something you would like taken off the internet or Google persay, the only way to do it is by contacting the author of the article or the company whose website the information is on and asking them to remove that information. Most will do it. I hope this works for you and don't give up! There's another little warm heart waiting out there for you. Believe me!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

It saddens me to hear things like this because it will just deter people from adopting and send them off to pet stores and breeders... one of my friends was going to adopt a dog and was offended when the rescue organization asked them why they didn't have any children... they had just lost their little 2 month old girl, hence getting a dog... so they ended up going to a breeder for a puppy.

It is a shame that anyone can Google you, but just having a depressive episode..?? It's 2012, EVERYONE has been depressed!! Heck, getting a dog is the best cure for that! I have been depressed for years and even though I have a very loving boyfriend and am on anti-depressants, I have not felt as happy as I have since adopting Ozzie in so long I can't remember!

I know rescue organizations and shelters only have the best interest of the animals in mind, and above all want to prevent the animals from any further trauma, but if some of them keep up these insanely invasive procedures, they are just going to turn people away, resulting in more unwanted dogs...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Elizabeth. This is the decision of an individual and it's not rescue as I know it to be. Don't let one person's actions taint your decision to provide a loving home to a rescued dog. There are so many dogs needing homes and you will get one. Move on from this. There are companies I hear advertised like reputation defender that promise to clean up old information that harms your reputation. Explore that option. In a roundabout way, better this nosy dog rescue person uncover this old article than a potential employer in the future... now you have the opportunity to right the wrong.


----------

